# Uber Complaints - Company and Driver



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month. 

Company Complaints

1. When they continue to pair you with a driver you specifically requested them not to any further due to a 1 star rating and it keeps happening. The past few days I haven’t seen the ones I complained about but I let Uber know I was not happy having to cancel 3-4 times canceling a ride before another driver accepts. Also I told them that they value customers (I mean I know it’s money) but I said what if a woman was sexually harassed and asked you not to pair her with that man. That should not happen point blank period ever again. 


2. They only have the rider pass in major and select cities. 15% is better than nothing but at the very least 20% off per ride for the month would be better. The rider pass should be available everywhere permanently. It’s especially valuable for those of us who use Uber 30x or more per month. 


3. They only allow people to schedule rides in major and select cities. It should be available everywhere. How would this feature hurt their business at all? 


Driver Complaints 

1. Not even saying hi or bye. Sure way to get a 1 star and a request to never be paired again. Most jobs you have to act- so even if you are having a crappy day oh well. When I get a bad vibe like that you will never earn a dollar from me again. 


2. Asking personal questions like “you don’t have a car?” or “why there and not here?” 


3. Being loud on the phone and it interfering with your job (looking for where passenger is standing) and focusing on directions. Especially if it’s not an emergency call. 


4. Derogatory music or radio programs. Yeah it’s your car but you should not have music glorifying violence, sex, drugs, or just profane in general. 


That’s pretty much it for me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


Well sorry if you were ever harrassed by a driver.

Many drivers fear saying hi or bye due to some passengers considering it harrassment.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> .


Give it more time.

Too soon to start complaining


----------



## Leelyft (Nov 21, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


Hey with all due respect, get over yourself


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


1 word
seppuku

poor people aren't supposed to have chauferres or private drivers.

getting a driver fired because he didn't say hi? now i always greet my pax but you not even paying actual prices unless ordering an xl, select, or black, so there's zero obligation to say anything, open doors, or help with bags, a ride from point a to b at illegal 1965-1985 wages and 1971 minimum fares thats it right?

be happy you didn't get picked up in a 1965-1985 car which is whats deserved and you arrived alive

i love when someone cancels and i keep getting pings i keep accepting knowing they going to keep cancelling than get a time out for cancelling too much & if they dontcancelling in them after making them wait

if you cancelling for any reason other you feel threatened or unsafe, like dont like picture or type of car.... seppuku they match you with the closet driver

use uber 30 times a month not in nyc? buy something a 16 year old can save for in 3 months ADULTS own cars and UNDERSTAND rides costs least $10 each so wanting to save even more than 41% of actual costs means this is a service you cant afford

if you looking for discounts doubt you tipping least $5 every ride, you know thats customary right? 20+ years ago it was

dont like the music in the car you not paying a legal fee for ask them to change it or gtfo you can walk, bike, scooter, job, skateboard, or find a friend or family member willing to accept $2 to give you a ride door to door but my advice classic rock station for mens names & justin timberlake for a ladies seems to satisfy most demographics and i cut my gangsta rap off before i pull up of course, but if its a less than $10 trip& no cash tip upfront i crank dat ish back up cuz you getting a 1 star & unmatch request from me

good thing i screen pax like you out so youre only 1 outta 10 rides to the experienced drivers youll get the desperate newbies


----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

I am with Leelyft on this one. You sound like that overwhelmingly assassin passenger who is rude and can definitely tell you don't tip! Especially since your pissed about getting even more of a discount on an already cheap ride. No offense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Leelyft said:


> Hey with all due respect, get over yourself


MOOve along now . . .

Passengers can become an endless flow .

Often THE PERSONALITY of the Rider is the determining factor . . .

Along with steadily Robbing Drivers of Money
Uber has Robbed Drivers of the Joy of performing the Service by Devaluing our wages and Devaluing us.

They think Robots are an alternative.

Dont Blame a Driver if he behaves as a Robot.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Please post your picture so I know it’s you when I pick you up I can drive you over a cliff


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have to admit, most rides ive taken with Uber the driver was quiet. To be fair, it was a bit uncomfortable as it was lacking the basic social interaction you expect when you enter into a simple business relationship with someone. 

That being said, its not enough for a 1 star or complaint. They may not be very social, that shoulsnt mean that you ahouks get them fired. Giving them a 1 star is telling uber to fire them.

That is not ok for merely not saying hello or goodbye. This isnt kindergarten where were supposed to hold your hand for ya.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Actually giving a driver anything but 5 Stars means you want them fired. 4.6 and you’re tossed off the platform.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


If there is no talking the chances of a confrontation are dramatically reduced. When a passenger enters my car I belch as loudly as I can and mumble something unintelligible. After a minute or so I loudly say "Sometimes Malvert pee red"or "Thats a nice purse. Is that your purse?". It tends to cut down on the chatter.


----------



## Leelyft (Nov 21, 2017)

Passengers don’t understand how bad it is for driver and how many different people we have to deal with and the way we are treated by the passengers or the way we are rated for no reason. We say hi and ask how your doing bad rating for talking to much. We don’t talk bad rating for not talking enough.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


1. Uber claims that it will not send you the same driver if you ask it not to. Uber tells drivers similar about passengers with which they have problems. It is all a lie. Uber has no qualms about lying to customers or drivers. The other problem is that Uber's Customer "Service" is outsourced to Bangalore, Pondicherry and Quezon City. Your average Uber CSR has a command of the English Language which approaches that of a third-grader. They do not read your e-Mails because they can not. What happens is that a computer scans the e-Mails, highlights "key" words and phrases and suggests some cookie-cutter, canned and templated replies. The CSR then selects from the suggestions and sends you a canned, templated, cookie-cutter reply.

If you speak Tagalog or Hindi, that might help, but I do not know. I do not speak either. There are many people in Pondicherry who do speak French (former French dominion), but I have yet to try sending an e-Mail in French. Aside from that, if I did send an e-Mail in French, I would have to hope that it did go to Pondicherry and not to Bangalore or Quezon City.

2. Your ID box indicates that you are in Miami. I would call Miami a "major city". Does Uber not offer the programmes about which you ask in Miami?

3. Same as Number Two. I would not accept a "scheduled ride", anyhow, as the garbage rates that Uber pays its drivers do not compensate me adequately for sitting in front of an address and not get paid for it. Even if Uber did pay me to wait, at its current waiting rates, it is not worth my time to sit in front of an address. We do, however, have enough ants here who will accept these things.

1. Drivers should be civil. There may be a language barrier, though. I assume from your ID that you speak Spanish. I assume from your posting that English is not a problem. What I do not know is if you speak French, Amharic, Tigranya or certain other African languages. Some of these drivers have a real problem with English. They can not even say "Good morning", "Good afternoon" or "Thank you".

2. That is out of line. Does this happen often?

3. Does Florida allow you to talk on the telephone while you drive?

4. Usually, I leave the radio OFF. I will play it or render an AUX cord, but, as it is my car, there is certain music that I will not tolerate. Some of it is what you mention. I will, however, happily listen to most Spanish language music. As an Italian speaker, I can decipher half of the Spanish.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


I live in a city with a population of 16,000. A ride can be scheduled here, both on Uber and Lyft. Other than that, even though Im a driver, your other complaints seem reasonable to me (other than #2) Keep in mind drivers are getting paid 1970's cab rates to drive u around though. This can lead to some ornary drivers LOL


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Well sorry if you were ever harrassed by a driver.
> 
> Many drivers fear saying hi or bye due to some passengers considering it harrassment.


What in the hell? That is insane and completely unreasonable. No I wasn't ever harassed at all in any way by a male driver or female. I was just trying to get my point across to Uber.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Leelyft said:


> Passengers don't understand how bad it is for driver and how many different people we have to deal with and the way we are treated by the passengers or the way we are rated for no reason. We say hi and ask how your doing bad rating for talking to much. We don't talk bad rating for not talking enough.


Exactly. Also unless that driver did something horrible to the OP I feel bad for them. They probably got 1*'d three times by this one rider. Honestly if someone gives me a 4* or less, I'd rather NEVER have them again. And definitely for a 1*. Even if there weren't consequences for bad ratings I wouldn't want an angry rider in my vehicle -- unless it was due to something I really did -- then I would apologize and understand.

I won't jump on your for being cheap because the fact is Uber raised rates. They are charging you near taxi rates now but they aren't paying the drivers anything extra. For a short trip we often get under 50% of what you pay. It's even worse for stops and the drive-thru. This is why some of us might be in a less than cheery mode. Myself I treat riders with respect but I expect respect back. $3-$5 an hour just isn't enough for me to tolerate being disrespected in my own vehicle.


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Leelyft said:


> Hey with all due respect, get over yourself


People on here are rude for no reason. I didn't say anything that was rude or unrealistic.



1971 said:


> 1 word
> seppuku
> 
> poor people aren't supposed to have chauferres or private drivers.
> ...


First of all I never mentioned opening doors or complained about their cars. I'm also not poor. I make nearly 6 figures. Seems like some miserable people on here. As far as the car situation I just prefer not to drive. Much rather utilize this service right now. In case any one tried to mention it.

Also someone mentioned if you like to get discounts you are broke??? Really. I spend at least $3 grand on cosmetics alone in a year. I only buy when there's a %20-%40 sale and stock up because I can save money. It's called being smart not cheap. So your logic makes no sense.



Mikejay said:


> I am with Leelyft on this one. You sound like that overwhelmingly assassin passenger who is rude and can definitely tell you don't tip! Especially since your pissed about getting even more of a discount on an already cheap ride. No offense.


Wrong in tip 20%-30% per ride.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Is most of your experience as a rider in miami? I am not sure of giving 1 star actually unmatches you with that driver but not 100% sure

Perhaps your expectations are wrong


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Can you please tell us what the driver in question did wrong to you? Did you 1* them all three times?


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Mikejay said:


> I am with Leelyft on this one. You sound like that overwhelmingly assassin passenger who is rude and can definitely tell you don't tip! Especially since your pissed about getting even more of a discount on an already cheap ride. No offense.


I frequently take $20-$25 dollar rides as well. The longest was like $35. I never go like out of state or anything.



steveK2016 said:


> I have to admit, most rides ive taken with Uber the driver was quiet. To be fair, it was a bit uncomfortable as it was lacking the basic social interaction you expect when you enter into a simple business relationship with someone.
> 
> That being said, its not enough for a 1 star or complaint. They may not be very social, that shoulsnt mean that you ahouks get them fired. Giving them a 1 star is telling uber to fire them.
> 
> That is not ok for merely not saying hello or goodbye. This isnt kindergarten where were supposed to hold your hand for ya.


When I see on their reviews that they are just so social and don't say anything I think they are racist. So why their racist behinds don't deny my rides idk.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

CnyLatina said:


> When I see on their reviews that they are just so social and don't say anything I think they are racist. So why their racist behinds don't deny my rides idk.


Please tell us what that driver did to you to deserve a 1*. Was it mainly because they didn't greet you?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


Call a freaking cab!


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> Actually giving a driver anything but 5 Stars means you want them fired. 4.6 and you're tossed off the platform.


Oh well. If they can't even speak then they are unprofessional (I don't care if it's an X or not). So if they have a poor attitude and ignore me when I say hi it's like f- them and they can get a ride elsewhere. It seems like some of these Uber drovers never had a "real" job and they should be lucky they have this option because they would never survive holding down a real job with benefits. That is referring to the ones who have been pleasant here. I also know this is extra income for some which is fine. I'm not bashing them. Hoping you find joy one day.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

CnyLatina said:


> I spend at least $3 grand on cosmetics alone in a year. It's called being smart not cheap.


Intresting


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

You want an additional 20% off an already dirt cheap ride as it is? How low you go?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Some passengers just want to be transferred from A to B with no convo..... some like to talk from here to eternity..... Good drivers will be able to determine what types of passengers they will encounter rather quickly keeping good atmosphere and a great ride experience without stereotyping.....

Good passengers should be able to do the same without stereotyping drivers......

Rating a Driver unjustifiably because of an incorrect or preconceived attitude IMHO, points to a personal problem or poor social skills ....


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 1. Uber claims that it will not send you the same driver if you ask it not to. Uber tells drivers similar about passengers with which they have problems. It is all a lie. Uber has no qualms about lying to customers or drivers. The other problem is that Uber's Customer "Service" is outsourced to Bangalore, Pondicherry and Quezon City. Your average Uber CSR has a command of the English Language which approaches that of a third-grader. They do not read your e-Mails because they can not. What happens is that a computer scans the e-Mails, highlights "key" words and phrases and suggests some cookie-cutter, canned and templated replies. The CSR then selects from the suggestions and sends you a canned, templated, cookie-cutter reply.
> 
> If you speak Tagalog or Hindi, that might help, but I do not know. I do not speak either. There are many people in Pondicherry who do speak French (former French dominion), but I have yet to try sending an e-Mail in French. Aside from that, if I did send an e-Mail in French, I would have to hope that it did go to Pondicherry and not to Bangalore or Quezon City.
> 
> ...


I like this post. Good information without being rude. That's my hometown, these services are not available where I reside now (scheduling or lowered rates). Out of the dozens of drivers I've only had an issue with 3.



guffy515255 said:


> I live in a city with a population of 16,000. A ride can be scheduled here, both on Uber and Lyft. Other than that, even though Im a driver, your other complaints seem reasonable to me (other than #2) Keep in mind drivers are getting paid 1970's cab rates to drive u around though. This can lead to some ornary drivers LOL


A nice driver!!! Yay. Yeah I am reasonable. When you say number 2 do you mean the discounts or drivers asking personal questions that are rude and invasive?



touberornottouber said:


> Exactly. Also unless that driver did something horrible to the OP I feel bad for them. They probably got 1*'d three times by this one rider. Honestly if someone gives me a 4* or less, I'd rather NEVER have them again. And definitely for a 1*. Even if there weren't consequences for bad ratings I wouldn't want an angry rider in my vehicle -- unless it was due to something I really did -- then I would apologize and understand.
> 
> I won't jump on your for being cheap because the fact is Uber raised rates. They are charging you near taxi rates now but they aren't paying the drivers anything extra. For a short trip we often get under 50% of what you pay. It's even worse for stops and the drive-thru. This is why some of us might be in a less than cheery mode. Myself I treat riders with respect but I expect respect back. $3-$5 an hour just isn't enough for me to tolerate being disrespected in my own vehicle.


How did a rider disrespect you just by doing s short ride? Hell for short rides I give some drivers like a 40% tip. It's like some drivers feel like they can't do this job and even so much as greet because Uber doesn't have high enough rates. It seems like it's a part of the job to do short rides sometimes. Everyone gets pissed off working sometime but that is no reason to take frustration out on customers who don't run the company.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


I don't know how to ask this question gently, but let me try: you may be the sort of person no driver would actually want in their car. Do you mind sharing your rating?

one thing to clear up... one star does not unpair you from a driver with uber. it does with lyft.


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> You want an additional 20% off an already dirt cheap ride as it is? How low you go?


Dirt cheap is like $8 or less. I never do rides that cheap. Hell even if a driver said anything under $15-$18 bucks is dirt cheat cool. Who wouldn't want to save money on monthly expenses?



getemtheresafely said:


> Some passengers just want to be transferred from A to B with no convo..... some like to talk from here to eternity..... Good drivers will be able to determine what types of passengers they will encounter rather quickly keeping good atmosphere and a great ride experience without stereotyping.....
> 
> Good passengers should be able to do the same without stereotyping drivers......
> 
> Rating a Driver unjustifiably because of an incorrect or preconceived attitude IMHO, points to a personal problem or poor social skills ....


This is a hypocritical and contradicting statement. You said go drivers "just know" what type of passenger they will encounter and will basically treat them accordingly. Yet you said it's wrong for a passenger to judge their attitude. Yet it's cool for a driver to "assume" the type of passenger they get.



Dropking said:


> I don't know how to ask this question gently, but let me try: you may be the sort of person no driver would actually want in their car. Do you mind sharing your rating?
> 
> one thing to clear up... one star does not unpair you from a driver with uber. it does with lyft.


4.95


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Dirt cheap is like $8 or less. I never do rides that cheap. Hell even if a driver said anything under $15-$18 bucks is dirt cheat cool. Who wouldn't want to save money on monthly expenses?
> 
> This is a hypocritical and contradicting statement. You said go drivers "just know" what type of passenger they will encounter and will basically treat them accordingly. Yet you said it's wrong for a passenger to judge their attitude. Yet it's cool for a driver to "assume" the type of passenger they get.
> 
> 4.95


that's a good rating. your going to get some idiots if you take a lot of rides. its expected. don't expect perfection from everyone else in life because you will never feel inner peace that way. This is especially a flaw among self-centered entitled millennials, but not nice people like yourself.


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Dropking said:


> that's a good rating. your going to get some idiots if you take a lot of rides. its expected. don't expect perfection from everyone else in life because you will never feel inner peace that way. This is especially a flaw among self-centered entitled millennials, but not nice people like yourself.


Yeah definitely can't expect perfection because no one is perfect.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Yeah definitely can't expect perfection because no one is perfect.


And since you are enlightened, do you also understand that you are a guest in a person's car in a shared co-adventure? Although a good driver will accommodate reasonable expectations the driver is not there to serve your every whim right?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CnyLatina said:


> Good information without being rude. That's my hometown, these services are not available where I reside now (scheduling or lowered rates).


One of the purposes of this forum is to get the information out there.

The "rudeness" arises from the horrid mistreatment that the drivers suffer from the passengers and the TNCs. While this is mainly a drivers' forum, I do welcome the customers. We hear too little from them. If nothing else, we can get the message out to customers, if they come here.

A little courtesy, here, will not hurt anyone.


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Dropking said:


> And since you are enlightened, do you also understand that you are a guest in a person's car in a shared co-adventure? Although a good driver will accommodate reasonable expectations the driver is not there to serve your every whim right?


Who said anything other than saying hi and bye.



Another Uber Driver said:


> One of the purposes of this forum is to get the information out there.
> 
> The "rudeness" arises from the horrid mistreatment that the drivers suffer from the passengers and the TNCs. While this is mainly a drivers' forum, I do welcome the customers. We hear too little from them. If nothing else, we can get the message out to customers, if they come here.
> 
> A little courtesy, here, will not hurt anyone.


Lots of people hate company policies and believe they should be treated better and rewarded properly. However shouldn't be taken out a rider.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


I'm curious- how much do you tip your drivers per ride? Are you sure Uber is a good idea financially, considering the fact that with rides costs + tips every day? you're going to be spending more than you would on a low-cost used car payment?

Also, I'm curious as to what your passenger rating is.

You mentioned being bothered by your driver when he's on the phone with passengers while you're in the car. Are you taking Pool or Express Pool every day? If you take Pool rides, you can't complain if the driver is picking up additional riders - that's part of his job. I mean, think about it: do people complain when you do things at your job that are necessary? Unfortunately, your driver trying to find his next pool rider is not something you have any capital to complain about. If you want a private ride with a driver who isn't on the phone trying to find additional riders he's picking, you need to order an UberX.

If you ARE ordering UberX rides and your driver is on the phone, that's not OK and it's unlikely he's on the phone with his next passenger (if that's what he's telling you). You have every right to be concerned. But only if you're not on a Pool trip. Don't order Pool if you don't want that to occur in the future - that's the only real solution.


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Julescase said:


> I'm curious- how much do you tip your drivers per ride? Are you sure Uber is a good idea financially, considering the fact that with rides costs + tips every day? you're going to be spending more than you would on a low-cost used car payment?
> 
> Also, I'm curious as to what your passenger rating is.
> 
> ...


Tip- Typically 15% or 20%
It's funny how the majority of Uber Drivers on here are complaining about passengers using Uber too much. If I was a driver I would be glad if someone used it all the time especially for trips over $11. What type of business mind is that? Yeah some things would be cheaper but some people just prefer using Uber for whatever reason at the time. Clearly they can afford it if they are doing dozens of rides a month. What I would spend on Uber in a year combined is less than 10% of my yearly income. I spend like nearly $3K on cosmetics alone in a year. More on trips and other things I so choose. Some Uber Drivers are dumb. If nobody used it they wouldn't have a job or the extra income they receive from the Uber source. Some drivers say "it's so expensive for passengers". That's a subjective term. What type of businessman or businesswomen would belittle a passenger for using their services all the time??? No wonder some people drive Uber and not do anything else.

We don't have pool in my are just UberX, XL, and occasionally black and the more pricier ones. Yes I always use Uber X if it's just me because I think XL holds six and it just doesn't make sense to request one.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Tip- Typically 15% or 20%
> It's funny how the majority of Uber Drivers on here are complaining about passengers using Uber too much. If I was a driver I would be glad if someone used it all the time especially for trips over $11. What type of business mind is that? Yeah some things would be cheaper but some people just prefer using Uber for whatever reason at the time. Clearly they can afford it if they are doing dozens of rides a month. What I would spend on Uber in a year combined is less than 10% of my yearly income. I spend like nearly $3K on cosmetics alone in a year. More on trips and other things I so choose. Some Uber Drivers are dumb. If nobody used it they wouldn't have a job or the extra income they receive from the Uber source. Some drivers say "it's so expensive for passengers". That's a subjective term. What type of businessman or businesswomen would belittle a passenger for using their services all the time??? No wonder some people drive Uber and not do anything else.
> 
> We don't have pool in my are just UberX, XL, and occasionally black and the more pricier ones. Yes I always use Uber X if it's just me because I think XL holds six and it just doesn't make sense to request one.


Not sure why you keep bragging about spending $3k per year on cosmetics - it's definitely not something to be proud of.

I find it strange when people spend more on Uber/Lyft/cabs than they would a car payment each month since you have nothing to show for it and a car allows so much more freedom. I Ubered for a month to and from work every day when I was in between cars while trying to decide what car to buy and I couldn't wait to be more in control of my schedule and not have to depend on rideshare anymore. But everyone is different, you keep doing you Boo, and keep those complaints coming.

Maybe consider laying off the makeup, no one needs that much coverage.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I ask again, where are you taking ubers mostly?


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Not sure why you keep bragging about spending $3k per year on cosmetics - it's definitely not something to be proud of.
> 
> I find it strange when people spend more on Uber/Lyft/cabs than they would a car payment each month since you have nothing to show for it and a car allows so much more freedom. I Ubered for a month to and from work every day when I was in between cars while trying to decide what car to buy and I couldn't wait to be more in control of my schedule and not have to depend on rideshare anymore. But everyone is different, you keep doing you Boo, and keep those complaints coming.
> 
> Maybe consider laying off the makeup, no one needs that much coverage.


That's an opinion. Not a fact. My money that I earned so if I want to throw it out of the window literally it's my business. Like if someone spent a lot on clothes and they are independent and keep a roof over their head then so be it.

Who cares if people spend more money on an Uber. If I was a driver I would be like yay more money for me. Without passengers, you wouldn't have an Uber rides. Then you would be begging for people to spend their money on the service. I've never met a business owner or independent contractor basically who said "OMG they keep requesting my service. Why are they not spending their money somewhere else? Ugh they can save money. They are putting money into my pockets yet they are just so dumb." It's people that use cabs, Uber, lyft, trains, etc every day and they don't give a damn about a car especially in the city. If they want one they could have 3 lol. I would be glad if someone is dropping hundreds or more on Uber. Business minded but yet tell potential customers to just not use the service basically?

Secondly I have a 4.95 and cosmetics is not just foundation or caked on makeup. There's lipstick, skin care, perfume, sooo many different things.



Kodyhead said:


> I ask again, where are you taking ubers mostly?


Everywhere. Leisure and business.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ok I ask again where do you take ubers mostly? Lol


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Ok I ask again where do you take ubers mostly? Lol


Business


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

CnyLatina said:


> Business


Ok I ask again where do you take ubers mostly? Lol

And if business is a name of a city which country is it?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> No I wasn't ever harassed at all in any way by a male driver or female. I was just trying to get my point across to Uber.


so what youre saying is, you one starred these drivers to uber because you fear of being sexually harassed by them during future rides?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

CnyLatina said:


> 1. When they continue to pair you with a driver you specifically requested them not to any further due to a 1 star rating and it keeps happening. The past few days I haven't seen the ones I complained about but I let Uber know I was not happy having to cancel 3-4 times canceling a ride before another driver accepts. Also I told them that they value customers (I mean I know it's money) but I said what if a woman was sexually harassed and asked you not to pair her with that man. That should not happen point blank period ever again


Unfortunately, 'technology' company doesn't translate into common sense or perfect. I agree however. Because this feature also does not work as a driver, and I continuously get paired with complete di*ks that I requested to NOT be paired with, after being promised that I would not.



CnyLatina said:


> 2. They only have the rider pass in major and select cities. 15% is better than nothing but at the very least 20% off per ride for the month would be better. The rider pass should be available everywhere permanently. It's especially valuable for those of us who use Uber 30x or more per month.


Can only agree with this if it doesn't affect hat little I already get paid. However, I also often use Uber as a rider. Very often. I enjoy the rider pass when.. I.. remember to renew it. lmao. 15% is plenty though on X or XL. I'd be fine with 10%. If you need 20% off or more, you should probably consider cheaper options. Just remember, smart/good drivers worth the sperm used to make them, won't pick up Pool/Express Pool/Shared.



CnyLatina said:


> 3. They only allow people to schedule rides in major and select cities. It should be available everywhere. How would this feature hurt their business at all?


As above, most smart drivers/good drivers, won't pick up scheduled runs. People often use these to avoid prime time/surge. So drivers most often lose money on these ventures.



CnyLatina said:


> 1. Not even saying hi or bye. Sure way to get a 1 star and a request to never be paired again. Most jobs you have to act- so even if you are having a crappy day oh well. When I get a bad vibe like that you will never earn a dollar from me again.


Agree with this. Niceties help the day go by way faster. And the best part about being a driver is the social interaction. People that can't even pretend to be people people should not be working in a bartender-type environment. Being a driver is what you make of it. Chatting about the little things in life make it so much better and breaks the 'stranger' ice.



CnyLatina said:


> 2. Asking personal questions like "you don't have a car?" or "why there and not here


Agree. BUT. This goes BOTH ways. If you don't want me to ask you about your life, don't ask me about mine. Keep it light, keep it jovial. Some pax don't understand this and cross the line.



CnyLatina said:


> 3. Being loud on the phone and it interfering with your job (looking for where passenger is standing) and focusing on directions. Especially if it's not an emergency call


Again, goes both ways. I don't talk on the phone at all when driving, unless a pax calls with 'find me here' info. Once the pax is in my car, phone is a no fly zone. Even my nav is on silent, and my radio is set to 5 unless someone likes the music and asks me to turn it up. However, I expect the same curtesy from the pax. I don't care about who you had dinner with, where your going driving, and who screwed who or who your gonna screw. Talk on the phone if you want/need. But keep it t a respectful volume, and be respectful of my personal space as I am yours.



CnyLatina said:


> 4. Derogatory music or radio programs. Yeah it's your car but you should not have music glorifying violence, sex, drugs, or just profane in general


Agreed. That's why I keep it on soft/classic rock or my Imagine Dragon station. Its light, is usually a conversation point, and almost everyone knows the songs being played. When pax are in the car, its kept at a nice soft 5 of 30, unless requested to be higher, and then never higher than 10. But I will not change my station. Nor will I allow you to touch the controls to do so yourself.


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Unfortunately, 'technology' company doesn't translate into common sense or perfect. I agree however. Because this feature also does not work as a driver, and I continuously get paired with complete di*ks that I requested to NOT be paired with, after being promised that I would not.
> 
> Can only agree with this if it doesn't affect hat little I already get paid. However, I also often use Uber as a rider. Very often. I enjoy the rider pass when.. I.. remember to renew it. lmao. 15% is plenty though on X or XL. I'd be fine with 10%. If you need 20% off or more, you should probably consider cheaper options. Just remember, smart/good drivers worth the sperm used to make them, won't pick up Pool/Express Pool/Shared.
> 
> ...


You're a respectful Uber Driver who didn't attack me for no reason on here. You are very smart and understand that when you provide a service like this there is very basic criteria a passenger and driver should follow.



Kodyhead said:


> Ok I ask again where do you take ubers mostly? Lol
> 
> And if business is a name of a city which country is it?


Does it really matter?



flyntflossy10 said:


> so what youre saying is, you one starred these drivers to uber because you fear of being sexually harassed by them during future rides?


No. Never said this at all. I asked Uber not to pair me with two drivers who ignored me basically. In my world when someone does that it is saying f- me. So I don't deal with that person anymore. Even in business...it's coworkers who will straight up not speak. Guess what? After I notice it like the second time some of them I never greet anymore. Some I haven't greeted in over a year. Only the ones who can speak too. That is highly offensive to me and I am a stickler for talking my money and business elsewhere.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> 2. Asking personal questions like "you don't have a car?"


Just goes to show that even the most innocent, small talk, ice breaker question can be a trigger to someone else.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Tip- Typically 15% or 20%
> It's funny how the majority of Uber Drivers on here are complaining about passengers using Uber too much.
> 
> What type of businessman or businesswomen would belittle a passenger for using their services all the time??? No wonder some people drive Uber and not do anything else.


She offered a recommendation to save you money, didn't belittle you, or complain about your use of the platform.

I offer clients options to save money regularly at my "real" job (your description of non-Uber employment, not mine). Sure, I could spend their money doing what they thought was a good idea, but they seem to appreciate that I look out for them, and hence I've had some clients for over 25 years, and have also managed to pick up quite a few other clients from their referrals. When someone offers you an option to save money, you should thank them instead of disparage them, but, you know, you spend tons of your money the way you choose - On Uber and face putty. Piss it away at your leisure.

In regards to your thoughts on drivers that do this full time - Never belittle someone for what they do to earn a living. Sure, there's folks that maybe are underachievers, but that's about as much of your business as how you spend your money is theirs. At least they're trying. You do quite a bit of suggesting and judging, but don't seem to take suggestions or criticisms very well. Best wishes for success in your world.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cnylatina

It might matter cause your refusal of answering a basic question gives me a sign of a difficult rider. I assume you already know that I am an uber driver, which I do this full time for 2 years and 3 years total.

In addition I spend a lot if time here reading and trying to improve my business and be better prepared for situations I may have not experienced but this place is an employee breakroom for me to joke around and to complain about everything.

So to explain from a drivers point if view who takes great pride in what they do, my first question on every ride is to ask the riders first name and after that confirming destination in case there is 2 people with the same name.

Refusal to answer basic questions like this, which is the only information I have to confirm I have the correct rider is a critical sign of a difficult rider from my experience.

Now I asked many times a basic question and not only did you refuse to answer you began answering back with a condensing attitude with an extra side of I DONT NEED TO ANSWER AN UBER DRIVERS QUESTION CAUSE HE IS A FRIGGIN UBER DRIVER attitude.

From my experience and what I have learned now is that you are just better off driving away at that point and let someone new drive you.

Finally you also probably have the same attitude that you are never wrong and the uber driver is always wrong attitude which I deal with on a weekly basis and handle very well. I dont even know what you are doing here anymore other than thinking you are talking to uber employees or just another way to talk down to uber drivers.

Its difficult to detect tones sarcasm or context on here, but again I think your problem is your negative condescending attitude towards drivers with unusual expectations from your drivers. I wanted to help you since that is what I enjoy doing genuinely but realize you are not looking for that and would just simply answer the condescending answer ALL THE OTHER UBER DRIVERS DO __________

This is further confirmed by your opening message which came off as condescending with you uber peasant attitude. 

Also I dont believe you have a 4.95 rating either and would love for you to prove me wrong


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Also I dont believe you have a 4.95 rating either


What I *do* believe is the OP is a troll, and it might not be LilCindy, but they're the same person. Everyone that's done this more than 2 days knows this person, they just have different names.


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

sirius black said:


> She offered a recommendation to save you money, didn't belittle you, or complain about your use of the platform.
> 
> I offer clients options to save money regularly at my "real" job (your description of non-Uber employment, not mine). Sure, I could spend their money doing what they thought was a good idea, but they seem to appreciate that I look out for them, and hence I've had some clients for over 25 years, and have also managed to pick up quite a few other clients from their referrals. When someone offers you an option to save money, you should thank them instead of disparage them, but, you know, you spend tons of your money the way you choose - On Uber and face putty. Piss it away at your leisure.
> 
> In regards to your thoughts on drivers that do this full time - Never belittle someone for what they do to earn a living. Sure, there's folks that maybe are underachievers, but that's about as much of your business as how you spend your money is theirs. At least they're trying. You do quite a bit of suggesting and judging, but don't seem to take suggestions or criticisms very well. Best wishes for success in your world.


Nobody asked for her opinion. That's what's wrong with the world. They want to add their input when no one asked them. Not just her, just people in general. Those same people often wouldn't give you a pot to piss in if you were down and out. That's like if I brought a designer bag or something and my parents said "oh you could save so much money going to Target to get one" I would be irritated. Who asked them? They care so much yet I can gaurentee you they wouldn't pay my bills if I asked them to (they would frown upon that because they "didn't raise us to not take care of ourselves"). Yes I believe in saving no doubt but I'm not one of those people who want to save every penny until they die because guess what when you're dead you can't take it with you. Sure save for retirement, a home, a rainy day, saving is not a bad thing at all but I'm not gonna NOT enjoy life.

I'm not belittling her but she did to me. Secondly I have a 4.95 rating. I do not like when people offer their opinion when it isn't sought for MY MONEY that I work for throughout the year. For instance my parents have invested in quality furniture and when I got my first place years ago I asked for their opinion on companies that had good quality. My parents told me places they liked and didn't and what they thought was a good amount. I didn't mind because I asked. Secondly I have a sibling with kids all over the place and doesn't earn as half as me and hasn't had a steady job in years talk about my money because I wouldn't just let them borrow any (oh you make so much and don't have a bunch of kids like me). People need to mind their own business. Now the only place it would be warranted is if your loved one was getting evicted or something...but if this person has a good grip on their credit and paying their bills then who are you to tell them how to spend their money. Hell I don't even talk about prices anymore unless I specifically seek out a parent or close friend for their input.

Secondly half of these people wouldn't last a day in the corporate world or working for the government, etc.

Whatever folks. Enjoy your misery and thread.

This forum is full of miserable and racist Uber Drivers who pass judgement on passengers all them time.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Nobody asked for her opinion. That's what's wrong with the world. They want to add their input when no one asked them. Not just her, just people in general.


.

Go read your original post, then come back to this.


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

sirius black said:


> .
> 
> Go read your original post, then come back to this.


I said opinions about how people spend their MONEY that they earned without any handouts. There is a difference than giving an opinion of company policies and procedures and conduct.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

An opinion is an opinion. You just like yours better.


----------



## golfinganddriving (Aug 15, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


Take the bus snowflake


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> 3. They only allow people to schedule rides in major and select cities. It should be available everywhere. How would this feature hurt their business at all?


Don't kid yourself. There is NO SCHEDULED RIDES anywhere. They may lead you to believe that you can schedule a ride but there is no place where a driver can "see and claim" these scheduled rides. Uber just hopes a driver will be near you when you want a ride. Basically same as just ordering a ride.


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

CnyLatina said:


> People on here are rude for no reason. I didn't say anything that was rude or unrealistic.
> 
> First of all I never mentioned opening doors or complained about their cars. I'm also not poor. I make nearly 6 figures. Seems like some miserable people on here. As far as the car situation I just prefer not to drive. Much rather utilize this service right now. In case any one tried to mention it.
> 
> ...


saving money on lipstick buy buying in bulk cool wanting your modern day slave labor chauffeur giving you door to door service at 41% of actual costs and unrealistic predatory illegak 1965-1985 wages because you too lazy, clumsy or just dont prefer to drive priceless

children try to decipher tone from text thats why emoticon were invented & i rarely use them beside when i want to stick something in a millinial, no ones miserable just posting facts

if yoy you make 6+ figures and take x pool & don't CASH tip least $5 were not interested in splitting 40% of your tip with the evil people who let this illegal operation operate with impunity & no regulation

seppuku

anyhoo experienced riders avoid you so its moot you know what your doing and that theres people desperate enough to accept your ping and its in the app store so who cares


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I have read all of your posts and feel that most of the replies you received are appropriote. You are way out of your league. Like a street person trying to order Steak & lobster.

I have made over 7000 trips and have a 4.98 rating. I am as kind and professional as any driver can be. Yet, if you got in my car and started with the attitude, I would drop you at the first bus stop that I find.

$3000 a year in makeup tells me you don't like what you see in the mirror. If you don't like yourself, it is hard for others to like you.

Yes, drivers do profile riders. Profiling is human nature. You do it and so do drivers. There may be a reason that drivers cancel some of your trips. It could be your pick-up location (bad area of town). Race can be a factor for some drivers. They have had bad experiences with a certain group of people. This might not be politically correct, but again, it is human nature.

It is feasable that a driver sees all the make up and are afraid that you will get it on their seats.

I would suggest two options:

If you are really all you say you are.....call a limo.

If you are just trying to be something you are not, end the attitude and just take the ride and feel fortunate that you got to where you are going.

Ride Safe


----------



## DamanC (May 16, 2017)

Driver's are never going to get anywhere with a person who believes a driver is racist for not saying hi.
I also love the hypocrisy of riders that feel it's ok to grill me about my profession or side gig, but get offended if I ask similar questions.

Personally I am a horrible conversationalist. But if given the proper prompts I can keep up in my own awkward way. Otherwise I will ask the passengers name and destination and keep my trap shut so that I don't get a "professionalism" complaint for saying something wrong. 
Driving in SF and unwisely sharing my Libertarian views (less govt. is better stance) already got me one.

As for music, on weekend evenings, which is 99% of when I drive, I put on club music and make my tablet available to passengers to change the music. If Lil Jon comes on and they don't like it... well that's now on them, the option to change the music is there and I don't touch the tablet while driving. 

Im not trying to insult the OP, but I feel her guidelines as well as her racism conclusions are a bit unreasonable and somewhat insulting .


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...





Leelyft said:


> Hey with all due respect, get over yourself


you need to get over yourself



DamanC said:


> Driver's are never going to get anywhere with a person who believes a driver is racist for not saying hi.
> I also love the hypocrisy of riders that feel it's ok to grill me about my profession or side gig, but get offended if I ask similar questions.
> 
> Personally I am a horrible conversationalist. But if given the proper prompts I can keep up in my own awkward way. Otherwise I will ask the passengers name and destination and keep my trap shut so that I don't get a "professionalism" complaint for saying something wrong.
> ...


you use the racism word at the wrong time


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

After some recent posts reminded me of once upon a time, uber made it very difficult to let riders know their own rating and I would guess 99% of the riders on uber had no idea what their rating was. 


Once uber allowed riders to know their own ratings a lot of riders were bothered, confused or angry as probably all of them assumed they had a 5.0

Again I dont believe you have a 4.95 based on your attitude


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> I frequently take $20-$25 dollar rides as well. The longest was like $35. I never go like out of state or anything.
> 
> When I see on their reviews that they are just so social and don't say anything I think they are racist. So why their racist behinds don't deny my rides idk.


what is you definition of racist?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> Company Complaints
> 1. When they continue to pair you with a driver you specifically requested them not to any further due to a 1 star rating and it keeps happening. The past few days I haven't seen the ones I complained about but I let Uber know I was not happy having to cancel 3-4 times canceling a ride before another driver accepts. Also I told them that they value customers (I mean I know it's money) but I said what if a woman was sexually harassed and asked you not to pair her with that man. That should not happen point blank period ever again
> That's pretty much it for me.


You may not like this response but just reading this part in red lets me know that you seem to have a personal inability to adapt socially (not a people person)....if you've only been a rider for less than a month, then you more than likely have less than 30 rides....and your demeanor is evident from such inexperience with uber shown by when you state, "the ones I complained about".....This shows me that perhaps its YOUR attitude and noob status (inexperience) that may be the reason for multiple complaints to uber



CnyLatina said:


> Driver Complaints
> 1. Not even saying hi or bye. Sure way to get a 1 star and a request to never be paired again.
> 2. Asking personal questions like "you don't have a car?" or "why there and not here?"


Please clarify, perhaps the driver was trying to give advice for a better route?



CnyLatina said:


> 3. Being loud on the phone and it interfering with your job (looking for where passenger is standing) and focusing on directions. Especially if it's not an emergency call.


If the driver is looking for where the passenger is standing and focusing on directions...this is PART of the job....not INTERFERING

Call for uber, put in an address if at all possible (instead of drop pin), be there when the driver arrives, go from point A to Point B, STFU and be happy


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

This board should be called satanspeople.net EVIL, BITTER, ANGRY, RACIST, UNEDUCATED, CLOSE MINDED. Enjoy *****ing about your high and might “job” instead of investing into something to earn more with better benefits. **** this board. It can burn in flames. I will never return. You people are the devil and that’s beneath me.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

CnyLatina said:


> EVIL, BITTER, ANGRY, RACIST, UNEDUCATED, CLOSE MINDED.


 Every description you've given here seems to fit your postings (add "inexperienced" as well) here..... Sorry if the world doesn't revolve around you..... You have no clue as to what people invest here for you to make such statements, but everyone is entitled to their opinion....


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> Don't kid yourself. There is NO SCHEDULED RIDES anywhere. They may lead you to believe that you can schedule a ride but there is no place where a driver can "see and claim" these scheduled rides. Uber just hopes a driver will be near you when you want a ride. Basically same as just ordering a ride.


You can select a scheduled ride on gryft.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

CnyLatina said:


> This board should be called satanspeople.net EVIL, BITTER, ANGRY, RACIST, UNEDUCATED, CLOSE MINDED. Enjoy *****ing about your high and might "job" instead of investing into something to earn more with better benefits. &%[email protected]!* this board. It can burn in flames. I will never return. You people are the devil and that's beneath me.


And we call you a paxhole

Why dont you ask a family member like your parents to read and see it they agree with you.

I would even challenge the fact that you are even a Filipina even a 1st generation filipina raised in this country would not act like you


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

No one else has brought this up yet, so I will....

The problems you (and other riders) occasionally run into are a result of Uber's ongoing pay cuts. You have only been riding for a month, so you haven't seen the big picture. There has been a steady decline in quality of drivers. As pay drops, the better drivers (service oriented) drop out and are replaced by individuals who think that the low pay is great, that have never held a "real" job for more than 6 months, perhaps that cannot speak English, etc. Uber has chosen to cut the pay, and this is the result.



CnyLatina said:


> especially for trips over $11


Driver makes maybe half of that.



CnyLatina said:


> Nobody asked for her opinion. That's what's wrong with the world.


Not sure if that is the primary challenge facing the world today. But I will keep my opinion on that subject to myself.

I agree with CableGuys post, give it more time before passing judgement on drivers.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> This board should be called satanspeople.net EVIL, BITTER, ANGRY, RACIST, UNEDUCATED, CLOSE MINDED. Enjoy *****ing about your high and might "job" instead of investing into something to earn more with better benefits. &%[email protected]!* this board. It can burn in flames. I will never return. You people are the devil and that's beneath me.


The VAST majority of drivers work very hard for little money. They pride themselves in keeping thier rider's safe, comfortable and happy.

The VAST majority of UBER riders in the US are happy with thier drivers. That is why UBER has about 80% of the US market. Riders could move to LYFT, Cab or a few other services....but they don't!!!!

So considering that you have been using UBER for about 30-days and have had a crazy number of complaints....... I am sure you are the problem.

This does not mean that you are a bad person. It just means that rideshare might not be for you.....or you could relax, check the attitude at the back door and learn how rideshare works.

Just saying CNY...


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Leelyft said:


> Passengers don't understand how bad it is for driver and how many different people we have to deal with and the way we are treated by the passengers or the way we are rated for no reason. We say hi and ask how your doing bad rating for talking to much. We don't talk bad rating for not talking enough.


It is bad for the drivers because the driver causes it to be bad.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Koolbreze said:


> It is bad for the drivers because the driver causes it to be bad.


Lol, no. Well, sometimes. But most of the time no.
A driver can have everything in hand, run a perfect route, be pleasant as heck... But if that paxhole had a bad day, or something went wrong at work, or they're trying to show off, it's still a fail for the driver, because it'll be the driver that the paxhole takes it out on.
Its always been a raw deal for drivers, even those who know how to make the best of it. And it doesn't make it easier when the paxhole is stereotyping, or doesn't like the color of our skin, or doesn't appreciate our gender. This, of course, is compounded by the fact that Uber/Lyft doesn't have our backs on ANYTHING.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

CnyLatina said:


> This board should be called satanspeople.net EVIL, BITTER, ANGRY, RACIST, UNEDUCATED, CLOSE MINDED. Enjoy *****ing about your high and might "job" instead of investing into something to earn more with better benefits. &%[email protected]!* this board. It can burn in flames. I will never return. You people are the devil and that's beneath me.


You mad bro?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

CnyLatina said:


> This board should be called satanspeople.net EVIL, BITTER, ANGRY, RACIST, UNEDUCATED, CLOSE MINDED. Enjoy *****ing about your high and might "job" instead of investing into something to earn more with better benefits. &%[email protected]!* this board. It can burn in flames. I will never return. You people are the devil and that's beneath me.


And yet you will continue to have to rely on us for your continued ability to get from point A to point B. lol. Entitlement at its best!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> No one else has brought this up yet, so I will....
> 
> The problems you (and other riders) occasionally run into are a result of Uber's ongoing pay cuts. You have only been riding for a month, so you haven't seen the big picture. There has been a steady decline in quality of drivers. As pay drops, the better drivers (service oriented) drop out and are replaced by individuals who think that the low pay is great, that have never held a "real" job for more than 6 months, perhaps that cannot speak English, etc. Uber has chosen to cut the pay, and this is the result.


You beat me to it.

Welcome to driving for $0.81/mile with lowered vehicle standards and less stringent background checks.

CnyLatina Be happy you got from Point A to B safely and not covered in bodily fluids.

Try Lyft.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

CnyLatina said:


> This board should be called satanspeople.net EVIL, BITTER, ANGRY, RACIST, UNEDUCATED, CLOSE MINDED. Enjoy *****ing about your high and might "job" instead of investing into something to earn more with better benefits. &%[email protected]!* this board. It can burn in flames. I will never return. You people are the devil and that's beneath me.


No wonder I feel so hot. I am in hell and I did not know it.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Cnylatina
> 
> It might matter cause your refusal of answering a basic question gives me a sign of a difficult rider. I assume you already know that I am an uber driver, which I do this full time for 2 years and 3 years total.
> 
> ...


Screenshot Please...


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

New2This said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> Welcome to driving for $0.81/mile with lowered vehicle standards and less stringent background checks.
> 
> ...


It's only a matter of time before a 15 year old Lyft with fried brake pads, makes the headlines.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SatMan said:


> Screenshot Please...


Of what?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Of what?


her ratings, she claim to have a 4.95


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


Using Uber seems to come with a lot of expectations. If you compare prices to a cab, you will see you already are getting a very inexpensive ride. Your request for a ride pass is evidence that you have no idea what you would pay with taxi service. You should also note for future reference, this site isn't affiliated with Uber. So take your company complaints to them if you hope to be heard.

Here is a list of what you can expect, and what would be worthy of 5 stars:

1. Prompt service. This goes both ways. If you request a ride and the app says your car is 10 minutes away, you need to be ready. We aren't required to wait more than 2 minutes on a pool, or 5 minutes for base rate (X) rides. Plan ahead.

2. A polite ride. This does not infer or imply or otherwise obligate a driver to be any more than cordial. We arent here to engage or entertain. Some will. Some wont. It's not personal.

3. Clean, or at least reasonably clean, car. Keep in mind we can't usually pull over between trips to go over the back with a vacuum.

4. A safe trip.

That's it. For the price, that is a bargain.

Let me add that there are expectations you are subject to as well.

1. You are in my car. I expect you to be polite.

2. If you want conversation, feel free to break the ice. If I am in a chatty mood, I will talk, but sometimes, I just want to be quiet.

3. If you want to take a different route, please, let me know. But if you bark, you might wind up out at the next gas station.

4. If the music is too loud, ask me to turn it down. Or change the selection. Or put on news. Again, no barking.

5. If you would like help with luggage, ask.

6. Don't assume it is ok to bring your groceries or luggage into the back seat. Ask.

7. Don't try to bring alcohol in the car unless it is unopened and put in the trunk.

8. No, no smoking

9. No, it's not "just vape". No vaping.

10. No slamming doors, or trunk.

11. No climbing across the seats, or feet on the upholstery or dash

12. Do not assume you can sit up front. If I let you sit up front, you don't have radio privileges. And, at night, dim your phone or put it away. I don't need the extra glare

The last 12 are just common courtesies you would expect in your car, and paying an uber minimum wage does not waive their right to be extended said courtesy.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SatMan said:


> her ratings, she claim to have a 4.95


My bad I thought you were asking me lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


I assume you're a troll, but if not: get a cab.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


Thanks for the honesty! It's helpful to hear from a rider. My turn as a driver with about a month of driving. 

I am a genuinely nice individual, I never have to force a smile or a warm greeting when I pick up a rider. I help load and unload bags (including carrying a trunk full of groceries up two flights). I speak when spoken to, I am silent if my passenger clearly doesn't want to talk. My radio is always off, GPS guidance in an earpiece. I ask everyone if they are comfortable with the AC.

I provide everyone with 5 star service, even if I pick them up in a bad neighborhood (an armed robbery had just happened across the street from the apartment with the groceries). You would think that I have 100% 5 star rides and rolling in tips, right?? Wrong!

Most days, I am lucky if two out of twelve+ riders tip me or even rate me. I have been given 1 star ratings without any explanation and certainly nothing to deserve them.

Now, here's something that is very unfortunate - have to be completely honest. With only two exceptions out of many passengers, minorities have never tipped me and I can almost guarantee that they were responsible for my 1 star ratings. Most of these rides have also taken me into parts of the city that I would like to avoid, every time I have had people glaring at me and once even shouting. Racism works both ways. I can't help that I am white, I'm just trying to provide equal service to everyone.

As others have stated, drivers earn very little and have to pay a lot out of pocket to provide quality service. Car washes, detailing, maintenance, insurance, and of course gas. Combine that with unjustified poor treatment from riders, drivers like the ones you met are formed.

I personally wish that these companies would actually interview drivers, even just a quick phone call. But it sounds like everything to do with communication is in India.

Don't give up, I won't either.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CnyLatina said:


> You're a respectful Uber Driver who didn't attack me for no reason on here. You are very smart and understand that when you provide a service like this there is very basic criteria a passenger and driver should follow.
> 
> Does it really matter?
> 
> No. Never said this at all. I asked Uber not to pair me with two drivers who ignored me basically. In my world when someone does that it is saying f- me. So I don't deal with that person anymore. Even in business...it's coworkers who will straight up not speak. Guess what? After I notice it like the second time some of them I never greet anymore. Some I haven't greeted in over a year. Only the ones who can speak too. That is highly offensive to me and I am a stickler for talking my money and business elsewhere.


If you complained about the drivers, THEN even MENTIONED sexual harassment, the CSR in Bangalore probably didn't understand it was a " what if" question and those drivers are now deactivated for not saying hi to your highness.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

You are the reason many of us have 4.98 or 4.95 stars and not 5. You get in the car on your phone, we pick you up take you to your destination and you give us a 1 star because you were late to work. Good thing that we rate you too, good luck getting a good driver with a 3 star pax rating.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I feel it behooves both driver and pax to greet each other. A simple hello and confirming names and destinations are important. But honestly I have been driving for over 3 years, and the conversations get rather tiresome. So one pleasantries are over, I just want to do something else OP mentioned: pay attention to the road!

Quite frankly, most errors I have made while driving for Uber have been because I am too engrossed in conversation. When I am free to pay attention to the road and not to a discussion, I drive virtually error-free.

But if pax initiates a conversation, we can talk.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

CnyLatina said:


> I frequently take $20-$25 dollar rides as well. The longest was like $35. I never go like out of state or anything.
> 
> When I see on their reviews that they are just so social and don't say anything I think they are racist. So why their racist behinds don't deny my rides idk.


You really come off sounding pretty horrible. I mean you seem a better candidate for a limo service. Your bragging about making this much and spending so much on cosmetics it is all really insulting when you come into a forum of drivers who are struggling to make pennies to keep themselves alive and cover their bills. Many of us work this as a second or third job in addition to this and sleep 4-5 hours a night maybe.

Perhaps you should take your elitist attitudes somewhere else and pay a limo service their rates for your expected level of service!

You will probably read this and dismiss me as rude as well. Come down of your pedestal of over sensitivity.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

CnyLatina said:


> I said opinions about how people spend their MONEY that they earned without any handouts. There is a difference than giving an opinion of company policies and procedures and conduct.


You do get this is a drivers forum so not sure why you're posting your ridiculous complaints here! You are the typical entitled pax that no one wants to pick up anyhow.

Keep up your attitude, in a couple months you won't be able to use Uber because no driver will pick you up.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Her average trip appears to be above $10 to the driver.

She frequently tips. 

She wished she wasn't repaired with a driver she wasnt confortable with-- reasonable. 

Greating the pax and saying bye or thanks at the end of a trip seems resonable, one staring just for not doing that alone is overreacting.

I agree that the driver shouldn't be too nosey in conversations. Most drivers would appreciate the same from pax. Reasonable.

Drivers shouldnt be talking on phone while transporting pax. Reasonable.

The radio is tricky, tastes in music vary a lot. What might seem trivial to one person is offensive to another. It is reasonable for pax to ask "do you mind turning that down"

Guys, she doesnt seem like the lilcindy type to me. Go easy on her! The passengers arent perfect, not all drivers are either!


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Guys, she doesnt seem like the lilcindy type to me. Go easy on her! The passengers arent perfect, not all drivers are either!





CnyLatina said:


> It seems like some of these Uber drovers never had a "real" job and they should be lucky they have this option because they would never survive holding down a real job with benefits.


She has discontent for people trying to make a living at this, and made several (poor) attempts at exemplifying why she's somehow a better person. AND, she threw daggers at Jules. Not acceptable .


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

sirius black said:


> she threw daggers at Jules


I fear for this poor woman. She has NO idea of the wrath she has invoked


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If you cant stand the heat get out of uber people hell


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


It appears that our rider here is also currently posting under "Ratings"!!!!! As well.

I cant help but wonder if we have a troll in the whole?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Customer is right imho. 

Music should never be offensive in any way. 1980s is safe. If you don't like music, soft news talk is appropriate.
Never take a phone call with a passenger. If you are offended when a passenger takes a phone call in your car, imagine how they feel since they are paying to sit in the car with you.
Personal questions... Who cares whether they have a car or not, where they are going. Keep the talk light and small unless the passenger wishes to discuss anything controversial or with deep meanings... You will know right away if that is the kind of talk they wish to engage in. 

Should we fire drivers who fail the basic customer service test? Yes and No. With enough bad experiences on the platform, we lose business overall. She isn't asking you to shine her shoes, get the door and take her groceries upstairs. 

Lastly, rating is a two way street. The lower your rating falls, the longer you will have to wait to catch an uber next time.

CnyLatina keep your standards high and good luck to you!


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


Oh yay, another whiny, self absorbed, entitled troll.



CnyLatina said:


> People on here are rude for no reason. I didn't say anything that was rude or unrealistic.
> 
> Wrong in tip 20%-30% per ride.


Screenshots or it never happened.


----------



## glenga75 (Dec 22, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> I like this post. Good information without being rude. That's my hometown, these services are not available where I reside now (scheduling or lowered rates). Out of the dozens of drivers I've only had an issue with 3.
> 
> A nice driver!!! Yay. Yeah I am reasonable. When you say number 2 do you mean the discounts or drivers asking personal questions that are rude and invasive?
> 
> How did a rider disrespect you just by doing s short ride? Hell for short rides I give some drivers like a 40% tip. It's like some drivers feel like they can't do this job and even so much as greet because Uber doesn't have high enough rates. It seems like it's a part of the job to do short rides sometimes. Everyone gets pissed off working sometime but that is no reason to take frustration out on customers who don't run the company.


I bet you will be pissed off if at Starbucks they will give you a 3 quarters of coffee cup. At the end of the day it's just a little less hot water. That's the same with your driver and the short ride. Thanks god magiority of people excuse themselves saying sorry for the short ride request because they have a understanding of providing for their family too. Instead you my friend don't have a clue about life and hustling but simply complain because have the opportunity. Remember what goes around comes around.



wicked said:


> Customer is right imho.
> 
> Music should never be offensive in any way. 1980s is safe. If you don't like music, soft news talk is appropriate.
> Never take a phone call with a passenger. If you are offended when a passenger takes a phone call in your car, imagine how they feel since they are paying to sit in the car with you.
> ...


Music is music, if someone has a problem with it can ask to change same as they ask to change a destination. Plain and simple.


----------



## melant (Jul 26, 2018)

I got a lady that day asked me to turn off the radio 101.1 (volume 8) .. She said she gonna sing on the FM radio for today appointment ... therefore please turn-off all the shit from Radio .. lol hella weird but .. ok


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's my reward for doing everything she mentioned and then some in my first month of driving. Should have a rating of 5 but I don't because of a combination of entitled wealthy people or blue collar folks that were pissed that I didn't have candy for them. Not to mention discrimination because I'm white and sometimes serve minority areas. 

Man, I wish we didn't have ratings and people just tipped because it's the right thing to do (like after a meal or haircut).


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Here's my reward for doing everything she mentioned and then some in my first month of driving. Should have a rating of 5 but I don't because of a combination of entitled wealthy people or blue collar folks that were pissed that I didn't have candy for them. Not to mention discrimination because I'm white and sometimes serve minority areas.
> 
> Man, I wish we didn't have ratings and people just tipped because it's the right thing to do (like after a meal or haircut).


My rating is only a little higher and after a lot of driving. The primary reason is the last one you mentioned.

I say hello and goodbye to passengers, just to let them know when it is time to enter and time to leave the car. I don't have any music on unless requested. There is no personal conversation and no phone calls are taken or made. The businessman in the suit and the thug with his pants down are treated with the same level of courtesy- the Golden Rule.

It doesn't make any difference in your rating but it does cause me to be treated reasonably well, and I've never had an outburst from a passenger nor had to eject one. Being the passengers are completely in control of the rating it has a lot more to do with their attitudes than your performance.

So I wouldn't pay any attention to this complaint at all. Just drive.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

CnyLatina said:


> . I make nearly 6 figures. Seems like some miserable people on here. As far as the car situation I just prefer not to drive.


If you make six figures, why are you using a discount car service aimed at poor people and complaining about the lack of service? Didn't anyone ever tell you that you get what you pay for? Do you also waltz into Motel 6 and ask for steamed towels?



Julescase said:


> Not sure why you keep bragging about spending $3k per year on cosmetics - it's definitely not something to be proud of.
> 
> I find it strange when people spend more on Uber/Lyft/cabs than they would a car payment each month since you have nothing to show for it and a car allows so much more freedom. I Ubered for a month to and from work every day when I was in between cars while trying to decide what car to buy and I couldn't wait to be more in control of my schedule and not have to depend on rideshare anymore. But everyone is different, you keep doing you Boo, and keep those complaints coming.
> 
> Maybe consider laying off the makeup, no one needs that much coverage.


<Turns on HotMess BS Detector>

Why take Uber and store the car in a garage? DUIs, usually. She's obviously got a chip on her shoulder about it so I'm guessing court ordered suspension of license. I could be wrong; maybe she just really likes riding in cars with strangers playing gangsta rap.. but it sounds like she actually hates it?

Also there's a certain type of middle aged woman who put a lot of stock into their beauty when they were younger, and then when the beauty fades they descend into a near panic. After this it's botox and then a facelift.. they start spending *more* money and not less.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

wicked said:


> Customer is right imho.
> 
> Music should never be offensive in any way. 1980s is safe. If you don't like music, soft news talk is appropriate.
> Never take a phone call with a passenger. If you are offended when a passenger takes a phone call in your car, imagine how they feel since they are paying to sit in the car with you.
> ...


Have you watched an 80's era movie lately. The current climate of moral superiority this woman expresses would rate many of those family films triple X. I had a lady at a previous job complain about the black eyed peas song let's get ******ed because she didn't understand it was a California dance club reference not an attack on the disabled community.

She called corporate headquarters made scene about nothing like this woman and the entire company switched to musac system nationwide. The false morality this woman pushes is the greatest failure of American culture and our continued loss of freedom and decency.

Love and tolerance are the only remaining path to humanity's salvation.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

A guy that makes six figures starts an account here and spends his weekend complaining and explaining that he is not happy with our service!......yeah okay. BTW it was Pandora who played Eminem, not me!


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

wicked said:


> Customer is right imho.
> 
> Music should never be offensive in any way. 1980s is safe. If you don't like music, soft news talk is appropriate.
> Never take a phone call with a passenger. If you are offended when a passenger takes a phone call in your car, imagine how they feel since they are paying to sit in the car with you.
> ...


80's music safe? 70's? 90's?early 2000's? I think you should take a look here's a few you may have missed.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...s-thatd-wildly-controversial-today/465246002/

Point is if people are going to act so reactionary to every little thing it is kind of ridiculous.

Riders simply don't understand what any rating less than 5 does to a driver. Many of us drive frequently based on your comments. I will tell you of a friend of mine that wanted to drive 1 or 2 nights a week for a few hours. He got a few one star ratings mostly because of the area he was working. An area of upper middle class white people that like this woman think they are superior and better than a lowly Uber driver. They rated him poorly on his very few trips and because of low volume these few ratings got him kicked off for low rating. A four is a negative rating! So much for those Christmas presents for his 4 kids.

Also, in response to a few comments in this thread. (Full disclosure I am a pale as snow White guy.). The neighborhoods I won't drive are in the upper middle class white neighborhoods they rarely tip they are always rude and when they get drunk it's even worse! I have seen the most horrible displays of verbal and physical abuse among this group! I am most frequently tipped by the people that have the least money to do so because I in truth treat people with respect and honesty. I just had a homeless woman who lives with her husband in a tent out in the woods tip me today! I accepted her money not to insult her but I went grocery shopping and paid it back 10 fold! I think a few of you especially the woman that started this need to take a good hard look at yourselves any really think a bit harder about what your saying and what you're doing.

Truthfully I am really losing faith in the #failinghumanexperiment

I wanna be better!


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

CnyLatina said:


> Uber passenger here. Only been riding for about a month.
> 
> Company Complaints
> 
> ...


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

My turn

1. Riders should not leave drivers feeling awkward when sitting in the front seat and says nothing. If you don't want a conversation, hide in the back seat and talk on your phone. I prefer that.

2. WTF are you slamming my car doors shut. Is that how you shut your friends car doors Probably not because they would not want you in their car. Why do riders do that? They seem to think it's their perogative. That is so immature that you should have an adult with you. Grow up!!

3. Why do riders say they will leave a tip on the app but don't. That is so RUDE!!. What is worse than that...when they say they will give you 5*. What!!! I already gave you your 5 * making you look like an awesome rider to discover young riders are cyberbullying and starring 3 or 4. If I served you and treated you respectfully, why do riders like yourself feel they need to point out how drivers don't measure up to rider's standard in the rate system, that by the way is called slavery. I give you 5* because you didn't earn it, but stupid me let stupid you in my car.

4. When you get in a Uber and you are being sexually harassed, order the driver to stop and get out and call Uber. If a driver is asking you legitimate questions such as your name or where you are going you do not respond in a RUDE manner and say it's on the app. I want to know if you are you.

5. I have decided that Uber is not for me because I don't know how to fix stupid!!! God knows what I'm talking about.

6. Even Uber cannot help me. They are the problem and drivers really have it hard out there. I like riders who are at my level mature enough to know there is no such thing as a PERFECT DRIVER. What works is a selection choice of the culture I like get along with. I don't want to have to fight traffic to get to you on time to realize at the end of the trip I picked up a stupid.

7. If you have luggage to heavy for you to lift. I will assist you as if I hurt my back I will not be able to work. Besides I stand there to make sure you don't drag your suitcase over my paint. No I am not going to jump out of my car in traffic to open the door for you. If you want a chauffeur, hire one. Really are you going to wait for me to walk to the other side and get killed doing it because Uber says so.

My resignation letter.

Riders smarten up. If you want taxi services, call a taxi.

Drivers get unionized or start an association. The rate system will hurt you no matter how hard you try to please. You are a slave to your own car as that is where Uber wants you.


getemtheresafely said:


> Some passengers just want to be transferred from A to B with no convo..... some like to talk from here to eternity..... Good drivers will be able to determine what types of passengers they will encounter rather quickly keeping good atmosphere and a great ride experience without stereotyping.....
> 
> Good passengers should be able to do the same without stereotyping drivers......
> 
> Rating a Driver unjustifiably because of an incorrect or preconceived attitude IMHO, points to a personal problem or poor social skills ....


It's Uber who is not listening...going forward means to Uber tell us what you are wearing!?


----------

